

Why SQL Sucks for NoSQL Unstructured Databases - dscape
http://writings.nunojob.com/2011/06/why-sql-sucks-for-nosql-unstructured-databases.html

======
favd44
Great article!!! ... and I agree. I work for IBM, and I dealt with SQL/XML
before ... and I still agree with the article.

Thanks.

------
datagirl
What's better than SQL then?

